# Hello!!!



## bodyn (May 20, 2015)

Hi Everyone, 

just joined the network, so pleased to meet you (virtually). 

Originally from the UK, but spent the last 21 years in South East Asia. I've been living and working in Manila for the past 7 years, but plan to retire in the Philippines within the next year. Happily married to a Filipina for over 10 years.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I am sure that living in Manila for the last 7 years has been an experience.

Where are you planning to retire in the Philippines??


----------



## bodyn (May 20, 2015)

After a lot of looking around, to get a first hand idea of life in different areas, I have concluded that I will remain on Luzon. Although I have had some great times in the Provinces, I think remoteness and general lack of facilities (healthcare / malls etc) would finally get to me. I would ideally like to find a place close to Subic (within 20km), with decent security and a view of the sea. Still looking at the moment and always grateful for any suggestions


----------



## bodyn (May 20, 2015)

Just as a general inquiry (and maybe posted in the wrong place - sorry!). Any ideas on ways of accessing local property market info (particularly Subic / Zambales) ? I've only been able to find listings on OLX / Sulit and Century 21. Would be really grateful for a "heads up" on any other sources. :confused2:


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

bodyn said:


> Just as a general inquiry (and maybe posted in the wrong place - sorry!). Any ideas on ways of accessing local property market info (particularly Subic / Zambales) ? I've only been able to find listings on OLX / Sulit and Century 21. Would be really grateful for a "heads up" on any other sources. :confused2:


Look up the Blue Book Philippines...you may find information there


----------



## bodyn (May 20, 2015)

Many Thanks - I'll take a look


----------



## Bbqbob (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi everyone, I am new also to the forum and am looking to relocate to the Philippines to help my extended family as my Filipina wife recently passed away. We are repatriating her body to Lemery, Batangas in a couple weeks (around July 20 depending on paperwork).

This is my first post, so I can't start a thread yet. My questions are; What paperwork can I accomplish from the Philippines and what MUST I do from Canada in order to stay as long as I like?


----------



## Bbqbob (Jul 9, 2015)

Bbqbob said:


> Hi everyone, I am new also to the forum and am looking to relocate to the Philippines to help my extended family as my Filipina wife recently passed away. We are repatriating her body to Lemery, Batangas in a couple weeks (around July 20 depending on paperwork).
> 
> This is my first post, so I can't start a thread yet. My questions are; What paperwork can I accomplish from the Philippines and what MUST I do from Canada in order to stay as long as I like?


Found how to post a thread... thanks.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Philippine Consulate in Canada*



Bbqbob said:


> Hi everyone, I am new also to the forum and am looking to relocate to the Philippines to help my extended family as my Filipina wife recently passed away. We are repatriating her body to Lemery, Batangas in a couple weeks (around July 20 depending on paperwork).
> 
> This is my first post, so I can't start a thread yet. My questions are; What paperwork can I accomplish from the Philippines and what MUST I do from Canada in order to stay as long as I like?


Contact the Philippine Consulate in Canada, clear all original certified copies through them before leaving Canada, obtain pertinent documents including a Police records check before you leave. 

If you only have two weeks I'd go that route if you have longer, see what your options are through them, frustration can turn into anger and anxiety if you come here unprepared but want to stay in the Philippines, things don't work so fast or well and traveling back and forth from Manila is gonna be costly. I posted this on another thread but I'll post it again, here's the spots in Canada for the Philippine Consulates, there's 4 locations.
https://www.google.com.ph/maps/sear...?sa=X&ei=zwKfVfaAAoivyAS4haOoCg&ved=0CIkBELYD


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

bodyn said:


> Just as a general inquiry (and maybe posted in the wrong place - sorry!). Any ideas on ways of accessing local property market info (particularly Subic / Zambales) ? I've only been able to find listings on OLX / Sulit and Century 21. Would be really grateful for a "heads up" on any other sources. :confused2:


Facebook is a great help.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/166470566876142/

<Snip>

And WELCOME!


----------



## liam27 (Jul 17, 2015)

You have done your apprentiship in manila
i have to agree subic is a great choice. Or Tagaytay. I stayed for ten days in antique on panay island 10 days was enough too bpring to say tje least.


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

bodyn said:


> Just as a general inquiry (and maybe posted in the wrong place - sorry!). Any ideas on ways of accessing local property market info (particularly Subic / Zambales) ? I've only been able to find listings on OLX / Sulit and Century 21. Would be really grateful for a "heads up" on any other sources. :confused2:


Moving North on National highway from Olongapo you pass through Subic, Castillejos, San Marcellino, San Antonio and then San Narciso. That is the outer limit of your 20 Km by a bit but the market in that area for land is this: In Pudakit, San Antonio you can expect to pay Php 4000/sq. meter within walking distance to the beach. If you dont mind having to drive to the water you can find land as low as Php 300/sq. meter. That is the real time high and low of the current market. There are a few very large land holders here whose families are original landowners who periodically sell off pieces of land. I would stick to San Antonio and North as it is getting crowded in the last 10 years. All in all there are some very nice, clear titled spots between Olongapo and Iba. Finding one can be a challenge! Subic city, Barrio Barretto, and Olongapo are getting pricey and will be at the higher end. There are spots close to amenities that will be clear title, and in the Php 600-1000/sq.meter range. Good idea to have a look at the land during rainy season just to see what your drainage issues are going to be.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

bodyn said:


> Just as a general inquiry (and maybe posted in the wrong place - sorry!). Any ideas on ways of accessing local property market info (particularly Subic / Zambales) ? I've only been able to find listings on OLX / Sulit and Century 21. Would be really grateful for a "heads up" on any other sources. :confused2:


https://www.google.com.au/?gws_rd=cr&ei=hNOuVcHYLaLdmAWypILQCA#q=property+for+sale,+philippines&start=10


----------

